# Another Pic I found of Daisy



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

This was a few weeks after she was surrendered to rescue...


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

OH MY GOSH!! That poor little girl - look how lucky and loved she is now. Deb, once again -








So does Daisy.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Bless your heart!!!


















Andrea~


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I know, she looked just awful. But she's a happy camper now. Loves nothing better than laying on the bed with a fan on.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I can't even imagine how they get into this shape? 

you' re the best


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> I can't even imagine how they get into this shape?
> 
> you' re the best
> 
> ...


The vet said she was, literally, being eaten alive by fleas









Flies swarmed her, as if she were a dead carcus


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Thank you for all you do for these babies. You have definitely made their lives complete.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> I know, she looked just awful. But she's a happy camper now. Loves nothing better than laying on the bed with a fan on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have seen her after pictures and she looks great, I just wanted you to know I saw them..








See what loves does, it's amazing...

Andrea~


----------



## lonestar (Dec 21, 2004)

Bless her heart







. She looks wonderful now !! These lilttle rescues really blossom out in the hands of loving guardians.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

that picture is heartbreaking. i can't believe someone would let their pet get like that.









it's so wonderful that you care enough to take these neglected souls in and show them what it is to be loved.


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

Deb,

I just saw this. It makes me want to cry. You have done such a wonderful job with her.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> This was a few weeks after she was surrendered to rescue...[/B]



My gosh, if that was a few weeks after her surrender, I can only imagine how bad she was when she was first put into rescue. I don't recall how she came to be with you. I would love to read the thread or hear the story.
People like you have a special place reserved for them in Heaven.


----------



## tag (Aug 26, 2004)

I would love to hear the story too. Your babies are so lucky to have you.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=267630
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would also love to read the thread


----------



## Mattie34 (Nov 22, 2006)

OH MY GOSH! This sounds like what my little Mattie came from. She is so lucky to have found you. Bless her heart. How could someone be so cruel to animals?


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Deb, this thread just now showed up for me....I never saw it in Oct. when you first posted! Gosh, she was in awful shape. Do you have an "after" pic you can post in this thread.


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> Deb, this thread just now showed up for me....I never saw it in Oct. when you first posted! Gosh, she was in awful shape. Do you have an "after" pic you can post in this thread.[/B]



I never saw it either. Daisy sure was in bad shape,







but it's amazing what a little love and care can do. She looks like a different dog now in your siggy pic.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

She found a good home with you.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> Deb, this thread just now showed up for me....I never saw it in Oct. when you first posted! Gosh, she was in awful shape. Do you have an "after" pic you can post in this thread.[/B]


Oh, I have several pics of Miss Daisy









I'm in San Francisco, picking up another Senior, but I will post some when I return.

I just noticed the other responses, as well. I will also tell her little story. The one I am picking up is Daisy's age, and has a similiar story. Bless her heart, her name is Lu Lu


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=291655
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can't wait to meet Lu Lu. Hope you have a nice Thanksgiving Deb.


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

What a difference a little TLC can do for a furbaby! You've turned her into a new dog!!!


----------



## stardust (Nov 28, 2005)

She came so far and looks great now, but she had a great mommy to help her.






























~Elizabeth, Sugar, & Cosmo


----------



## ladypup (Oct 22, 2006)

you are an angel


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

OK join me to the list of no shows!!!


















But once again Deb, you've come through. You will certainly go straight to heaven.











Bless you and all who do such wonderful work for rescues..











































Hugs and tail wags



Dede and the little sausage from down under



[attachment=16486:attachment]


----------

